

Show HN: Bedrock - A responsive, mobile first 18 column grid - tsvensen
http://dfcb.github.com/Bedrock/

======
zalew
I don't get how your 'desktop/mobile complex' works. 12+3+3==6+12+6??

check out <http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/grid.php>

